# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Итересное Божество

## Валентин

Харе Кришна.Кто знает что за божество здесь.Перед ним только в дандават можно.http://www.svirel.com/wp-content/upl.../vikalpa_5.jpg

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Это 8-рукий Вишну с дополнительными атрибутами (оружием).

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Это вселенская форма Господа, судя по тому, что там нарисованы горы, облака, звезды, языки пламени.

----------


## Валентин

А интересно,если такого встретить то страшно будет?или как?Он улыбается в этой форме или огнём только дышит?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

почитайте Бхагавд Гиту,там подробно описано,что чувствовал Арджуна,увидев Вселенскую форму Господа

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

*Бх.Г. гл 11*

" В это время Aрджуна увидел в гигантской форме Господа безграничные пространства вселенной, сошедшиеся в одной точке пространства и вместе с тем разделенные на бесчисленные части.

 Ослепительное сияние, исходящее от Тебя, подобно бушующему огню или нестерпимо яркому солнечному свету; заливая собой все, оно мешает мне видеть Тебя. И все же, куда я ни брошу взгляд, везде я вижу Твой сверкающий образ, увенчанный коронами, с палицами и дисками в руках.

У Тебя нет ни начала, ни середины, ни конца. Величие Твое беспредельно. У Тебя бесчисленное множество рук, а солнце и луна -  Твои глаза. Я вижу, как из уст Твоих вырывается огонь, опаляя всю вселенную, залитую Твоим ослепительным сиянием.

Ты один, но заполняешь Собою все небо, планеты и пространство между ними. О великий, созерцая эту чудную и грозную форму, все миры приходят в смятение.

О вездесущий Вишну, глядя на Тебя, ослепляющего переливами красок и подпирающего головами небо, видя Твои зевы и огромные полыхающие глаза, я дрожу от страха, не в силах сохранять спокойствие и невозмутимость.

О Бог богов, прибежище всех миров, умоляю Тебя, смилуйся надо мной. При виде Твоих ярко сияющих смертоносных ликов и страшных зубов я прихожу в смятение. Куда бы я ни взглянул, разум мой мечется, не находя покоя."

----------


## Валентин

Маха Пуруша!

----------


## Александра

а как это только в дандават можно?
женщинам значит нельзя его видеть?
женщина же не может в дандават

----------


## Валентин

> а как это только в дандават можно?
> женщинам значит нельзя его видеть?
> женщина же не может в дандават


Это только мои мысли вслух при виде Величия БОГА!Я удивлён этой формой Вишну, думал что Вишну только 4-х рукий бывает.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

по-моему, вселенская форма Арджуны и данная вселенская форма - это всё же несколько разные вселенские формы. Тут у нас скорее "свёртывающийся, стающий неупорядоченным космос", упор на стадию растворения. 

Кстати, я б тут обязательно сделал одну перестановочку: поменял бы раковину и щит местами - чтоб щит направлялся вниз, а раковина (нада) наряду со стрелой была в самом верху.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> по-моему, вселенская форма Арджуны и данная вселенская форма


Не может быть разных вселенских форм, это просто личное видение художника, каждый, кто рисует - рисует по-своему.

----------


## vedamurti das

> А как это только в дандават можно? женщинам значит нельзя его видеть? женщина же не может в дандават


Я думаю, что если кто-то увидит Вират-рупу, то своя половая принадлежность - это последнее, что прийдет в голову  :help:  :help:   :help:

----------


## Джива

> а как это только в дандават можно?
> женщинам значит нельзя его видеть?
> женщина же не может в дандават


Женщины не в дандават... мама Йашода просто упала  :smilies:  но ее тутже подхватили...

видео самооткрывающееся с момента 11:20

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

> Кстати, я б тут обязательно сделал одну перестановочку: поменял бы раковину и щит местами - чтоб щит направлялся вниз, а раковина (нада) наряду со стрелой была в самом верху.


 Зачем?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

от незнания, эти символы Господа могут располагается в любой последователности.но и сходя из своего несовершенного опыта,мы думаем,что вот шит надо туда,потому что НАМ БЫ так удобнее было защищаться..или такой вариант-вот так глубоко сидит в нас желание командовать,что даже в Господе найдем что поправить. :mig:

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Не может быть разных вселенских форм, это просто личное видение художника, каждый, кто рисует - рисует по-своему


В отношении религиозных изображений - это не всегда так. Существуют строгие каноны, как атрибутики, одежд, "кто на чём ездит", и т.д.так и пропорций для построения избражения, которые описаны в соответствующих шастах .

Данное изображение  - это Вират Рупа(Вселенская форма).  Атрибуты в руках всех Воплощений, Форм, Руп Верховного Господа ит.д., в том числе и у полубогов, стого канонизиованы: именно по  атрибутам мы можем определить, что это за форма(ну если знаем конечно, что у  кого должно быть и в каких руках, тогда можем  :smilies: )

Есть очень похожие формы, но они отличаются порядком расположения атрибутов. По другому расположены атрибуды -значит это уже другая фома.

----------


## Олег К

что такое 6 измерений?
1) множество точек - длина
2) множество длин - ширина
3) множество площадей - высота
4) множество 3д, чтобы свернуть 3д мир в рулон, дабы меньше места занимал
5) множество 4д рулонов, ака паралельные миры
6) текущий кадр собития - время
вот это и есть вселенская форма.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Зачем?


лучше поздно ответить, чем никогда? 
 :pandit:  щит - "варана", покрытие чего-то - более задействован в нижних сферах вселенной
ну а нада - нескрытый звук - в высших

----------


## Олег К

вы когда фотографируетесь всегда держите правую руку вверху? помоему когда фотается Кришна он тоже не соблюдает местополежения рук  :smilies:

----------


## Свeта

У одной женщины росла дочка. Мать очень ее любила. Однажды началась сильная гроза, а малышки не было дома, она убежала играть на улицу. Все другие дети уже давно вернулись домой, но девочки все не было. А молния тем временем продолжала сверкать. Мама забеспокоилась и пошла ее искать.
Она нашла свою дочь в поле, девочка бегала и резвилась под дождем. Вся промокшая, но счастливая она прыгала и танцевала. И каждый раз когда в небе ударяла молния, девочка поднимала свое лицо к небу и весело улыбалась!
Мама была очень удивлена.
- Что ты делаешь? - спросила она. 
- Неужели ты не боишься грозы?
- Мама, смотри, я танцую, - весело ответила девочка, - а Бог меня фотографирует!

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Существуют строгие каноны, как атрибутики, одежд, "кто на чём ездит", и т.д.так и пропорций для построения избражения, которые описаны в соответствующих шастах .


Существуют то они существуют, но неужели каждый художник великий знаток канонов и шастр? Даже среди преданных не так уж таких много знатоков - по пальцам сосчитать можно.

----------

